# Date



## Artemis (Mar 7, 2005)

Oki....if you could go on a date with anyone on the board...who would it be?

It doesnt have to be because you fancy them, it can simply be because you think they are fascinating...but mainly cause youd like to go on a date with them.

I, contrary to popular custom, will NOT start by posting my date, nor do I intend to let it leak passed the recess of my mind, but you lot can say.

 Enjoy!


----------



## santino (Mar 7, 2005)

I think it would be Lula or Mentos  

...or "..." or "....."

really hard to decide


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 7, 2005)

AlisonS :love:


----------



## Artemis (Mar 7, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> AlisonS :love:



AWWWW bwess his willle heart!


----------



## PreludeX (Mar 7, 2005)

hey look im online  its been awhile..... miss me??? i would have to think with santino on that one... mentos... hottness!! (im sure shes minty too )


----------



## Alison (Mar 7, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> AlisonS :love:



Suck up :mrgreen:

Of course Hobbes28, as for others that I would want to go out on a date with....well, for friendship absolutely Matt and Chase and Ferny all for different reasons. Voods too if he'll bring some of that iced latte! 

I'd love to have a girls day out with Tammy! And I think it would be cool to hang out with Terri too because I think we have some things in common and I'd love to spend an afternoon watching her do some of those cool alternative processes!  :mrgreen:


----------



## ceno2000 (Mar 7, 2005)

hmmm md of course


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 7, 2005)

ceno.ceno.ceno.ceno.






ceno




ceno




ceno




ceno



md


----------



## ceno2000 (Mar 7, 2005)

i am blushing and laughing at the same time


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 7, 2005)

haha..thats awesome...i would lay down on train tracks just to see you blush...  



md


----------



## ceno2000 (Mar 7, 2005)

i think that would make me a little too worried to blush
just sneak up behind me and suprise me that always works lol


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 7, 2005)

well, ill make you blush and ill scare the hiccups out of you :lmao:   



md


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 7, 2005)

Jaffapie, no doubt.  


:greenpbl:  

Those eyes.....sheesh.

:shock:


----------



## terri (Mar 7, 2005)

Get a room, kiddies...... and bring a video cam.    :mrgreen:  

A fun date??   There are _lots_ of buddies I have here that would be totally fun to hang with.   Me and Voods would have a great buddy date, no question.   Same with MD (if Ceno let him loose which I don't think she would),     and definitely same with Chase, he's a honey.   I'd have a beer with ksmattfish anytime, or Mitica, we could blab for hours about our strange classic camera fetishes.      And Ferny just makes me laugh; he'd be fun too!

Face it, there's no end to the great guys here.    :blushing: 

And I love Alison's idea of the girls day out - would that be kickin' or what?  Love my gal pals here.   They are a talented, frisky, gorgeous bunch.    :love:


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 7, 2005)

Malachite 

Just hanging out... Chase and Chad are great fun to hang with. I can't wait to "meet" and hang with MD, Alison and Hobbes in Joshua Tree. Others.... Hertz and Ferny really crack me up and seem like they'd be great fun.


----------



## ceno2000 (Mar 7, 2005)

lol ill let you have matt (he can go where ever he wants lol) but he better come back unharmed!lol


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 7, 2005)

ceno. md. ceno. md. md. ceno. ceno... erm... nevermind...

I would probably say Mentos (looks like you're popular around here).


----------



## ceno2000 (Mar 7, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> ceno. md. ceno. md. md. ceno. ceno... erm... nevermind...



you seemed confused lol


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 7, 2005)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> lol ill let you have matt (he can go where ever he wants lol) but he better come back unharmed!lol




haha...thats awesome, i love feeling protected..its a pleasant change from the normal for me!!!

 :hugs:  :hugs:  :hugs: 
md


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 7, 2005)

Probably Ceno or Lumi....


----------



## Nikon Fan (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't be freaked out now Matt   But I would say Digital Matt would be my choice.  I'd pester him with all sorts of questions, and hopefully see a tiny bit of the perfection and emotion that he puts into his photography...and learn a ton from him too....oh and it doesn't hurt anything that he's not bad to look at


----------



## ceno2000 (Mar 7, 2005)

ahhh thanks xmetal your pretty darn cool yourself


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Mar 7, 2005)

i'm a fan of jaffapie and lula as well...they seem like interesting gals.


----------



## Corry (Mar 7, 2005)

Mine would have to be a 'friend' date...and it would be a huge (and I mean HUGE) group date!!!  Lets see...Since I pester Chase on a daily basis, I'd have to say Chase..Terri, Alison, Lumi (she sounds like she'd be a riot to hang out with!) Hobbes, Tammy, Malachite, MD, Arty, Voodoo, Scott, Ferny, Zach (yo), and if I say Zach, I've gotta say Jess!  Um...Jeez, so many!  JonMikal...I wanna meet every damn one of you!!!  I mean it too!  And there are more! I can't think of everyone! Oh!  Mygrain!!!  And Hertz!!!!  I would love to have one full night just to pick Hertz's brain.  I know I'm leaving people out...but you're still loved.


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 7, 2005)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> ahhh thanks xmetal your pretty darn cool yourself





:mrgreen:


----------



## Niki (Mar 8, 2005)

Im with Corry. I would like to meet many of you. Can't pick just one.


----------



## Nytmair (Mar 8, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Jaffapie, no doubt.
> 
> 
> :greenpbl:
> ...



i'm gunna have to agree with you in this one


----------



## triggerhappy (Mar 8, 2005)

So many lovely ladies, how could I choose between you? ::sickly cheesy grin::


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 8, 2005)

I think I would go out with Niki,
Mainly just because I know so little about her... hahaha


----------



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2005)

Hmm....my one hasn't really been mentiond much, but I agree with corry...group grope!...I mean..eh...date...thats the one


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 8, 2005)

MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD 
I'd like to have a chance to meet MD 
and... hmm... Vonnagy  and... Chase... and... Ferny... and ... Scott WRG... and... 
ok never mind  hmm
I'd also like to meet Arti  really he's an interesting guy 
...and Malachite... and... many others  although I know some of them are married or have kids already but even though ...


----------



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD MD
> I'd like to have a chance to meet MD
> and... hmm... Vonnagy  and... Chase... and... Ferny... and ... Scott WRG... and...
> ok never mind  hmm
> ...



Ive been mentiond twice...Lifes looking up! Look out, ladies 

Thanks Mentos, you too :hug::


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 8, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Ive been mentiond twice...


yeah, I don't think I've been mentioned yet...:lmao:

Oh well....:meh:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 8, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> yeah, I don't think I've been mentioned yet...:lmao:
> 
> Oh well....:meh:




You?  Try being the new kid on the block. 

At least when they read your post they'll say, "oops forgot about LittleMan."

When they read my post its, "mountain who?!?"


----------



## Alison (Mar 8, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> When they read my post its, "mountain who?!?"



LOL! That's not true, you're the guy with the cute cat Avatar :mrgreen:


----------



## Nytmair (Mar 8, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> You?  Try being the new kid on the block.
> 
> At least when they read your post they'll say, "oops forgot about LittleMan."
> 
> When they read my post its, "mountain who?!?"



 :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 8, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> You?  Try being the new kid on the block.
> 
> At least when they read your post they'll say, "oops forgot about LittleMan."
> 
> When they read my post its, "mountain who?!?"


haha, that's alright man.... although for some of us(like myself) it's better to be the new kid on the block 

I think I got more responses back then :lmao:

j/k:mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Mar 8, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> yeah, I don't think I've been mentioned yet...:lmao:
> 
> Oh well....:meh:



No whining!!!  I've been here more than a year, no one has mentioned me, and I'm not whining!!!!  I always end up hating these threads....sheesh people!!!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> No whining!!! I've been here more than a year, no one has mentioned me, and I'm not whining!!!! I always end up hating these threads....sheesh people!!!



I never mentiond my dates....


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 8, 2005)

> No whining!!! I've been here more than a year, no one has mentioned me, and I'm not whining!!!! I always end up hating these threads....sheesh people!!!


That's because you have a cute guy that you brag about all to yourself! 



:mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> That's because you have a cute guy that you brag about all to yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



To add to that, he looks really big and I fear beatings


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 8, 2005)

Kylie Minogue.... well, we could make her an honourary member.... oh, all right.... (can't blame a boy for having a fantasy...)

Actually I'd like to have a really big dinner party with every single board member present - would be fun and interesting. Though it sounds like I'd spend the night in the studio telling jokes and giving a master class. I'll get a burger later...


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 8, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Kylie Minogue....


Who?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 9, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Who?



The lady with the sexiest bum on the planet and you say 'who'?
Google her.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 9, 2005)

My choices would be

Drool factor ----> Jaffapie 
Fascination -----> Anua
Fun ------> Alison and Hobbes (I'm pretty liberal


----------



## ferny (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't go for these types of thread normally. I always feel horrible for not saying the names of people. As if they'd feel left out. Not that they would feel left out by me not saying them but... erm... yeah.

Here goes then. Just people I've got to know a little bit. In no special order.

Alison - Possibly one of the greatest people I'll ever speak to. I'd love to meet her in person one day and have a good cry.
And adding to that;
Aubrey - I really want to show him how much respect I have for him.

Terri - I have a peculiar desire to make her lose control of her bladder in public as a result of a giggle fit. I can't explain it. 

Sofia - She's so full of energy and life. I can picture myself running through the streets of Portugal with her.

Jen - Such a nice person. I'm sure she's got hundreds of stories and I'd want to hear them.

Angela - I'd whisk her off to a mildly warm mountain.

Mindy - I wouldn't mind having a fumble with her when the lights are off. She's got talent in the darkroom, that's for sure. Even if her music (so far) is a bit poop.

Crap, I almost forgot Carlita. Open, honest and just... Carlita.


----------



## andycarnall (Mar 9, 2005)

Mentos
Anua (partly so I can ask what her signature says, it's really bugging me that I can't even work out what language it is - Russian, Czech??)

Actually, pretty much anyone from the forum - A nice meal out, and it's not like you have to worry about there being enough conversation as all of us can blabber for hours about photography!!


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 9, 2005)

I've actually gone and had a re-think...

*Euro Crowd:*

Hertz & Ferny - What can I say? I could sit around and listen to your vast wisdom (and corny jokes) all day! See you both down at the Pub for a pint o'
 Lager sometime eh? :mrgreen:

Arty - My Brother in arms, Always impressed with your work! keep at it and if you get stuck in Photoshop i'm only an MSN convo away! 

Niki: Goddess of Finland, oh so good to look at and with the personality to boot. 


*US Connection:* 

Corry Lee: Witty, Funny and just down right cool. 8) i'd spend much time wandering the streets of Chicago with you anytime. 

MD: interesting to say the least - one of a kind caps it off!  you'll find love one day mate...or she'll find you, patience is the key my friend. 

Photogoddess: Take me to Long Beach...I wanna watch the sun set in the west.... 

Alison and Hobbes (Mum & Dad) I wish I was as wise as you pair, your posts make me feel warm and fuzzy.  

Ceno: Sounds like we're on the same wavelength in terms of personality, taste and hobbys 

Aussies and Kiwis:

Vonny: The Globetrotter! Can't wait to meet you and paint Sydney red! 

Lumi: Love your work! Show me Melbourne sometime and i'll bore you with Newcastle! LOL :rofl:


I know i've missed a few people but I reckon this has to be one of my most loved forums on my 'shortcut' bar. You guys rock!!  


Ok i'll stop now before I hurt myself


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> I've actually gone and had a re-think...
> 
> *Euro Crowd:*
> 
> ...



Awww dude, thanks...You can date me anyday.....


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks METAL!!!!!!

my mom always used to tell me that god broke the mold when made me, im thinking she was half right. i think my mom broke the mold cause i was such a handful as a kid.

i fear for my children's mother's sake :lmao: (not gonna say "baby momma")




md


----------



## Alison (Mar 9, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Fun ------> Alison and Hobbes (I'm pretty liberal







			
				Xmetal said:
			
		

> Alison and Hobbes (Mum & Dad) I wish I was as wise as you pair, your posts make me feel warm and fuzzy.





			
				ferny said:
			
		

> Alison - Possibly one of the greatest people I'll ever speak to. I'd love to meet her in person one day and have a good cry.
> And adding to that;
> Aubrey - I really want to show him how much respect I have for him.



Looks like Hobbes and I only come as a pair :mrgreen: Thanks guys!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 9, 2005)

buy one get one free!!!!! :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 



md


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 9, 2005)

oh damn I forgot about LittleMan  hehe


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 9, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> buy one get one free!!!!! :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> md



hahahahahha Can I do the same with some other guys here? I mean I'll buy one - get another one free???


----------



## ferny (Mar 9, 2005)

The stuff I'd do to Aubrey is best left to just me and him. Sorry Alison, you wouldn't be invited.


----------



## andycarnall (Mar 9, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hahahahahha Can I do the same with some other guys here? I mean I'll buy one - get another one free???



Judging by this thread I don't think you even need to buy one to get the rest of the TPF guys for free


----------



## Niki (Mar 9, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Niki: Goddess of Finland, oh so good to look at and with the personality to boot.



Aaw, thanks for those words Xmetal.  :hug::


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 9, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Who?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hahahahahha Can I do the same with some other guys here? I mean I'll buy one - get another one free???



I can beat being free...infact im so cheap...I PAY YOU!


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 9, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> oh damn I forgot about LittleMan  hehe


:mrgreen: Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 9, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> The lady with the sexiest bum on the planet and you say 'who'?
> Google her.


You're right about that bum


----------



## andycarnall (Mar 9, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> I've actually gone and had a re-think...
> 
> Photogoddess: Take me to Long Beach...I wanna watch the sun set in the west....



I though the sun set in the west where ever you were :scratch:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 9, 2005)

andycarnall said:
			
		

> I though the sun set in the west where ever you were :scratch:



On Earth*, yes...  :lmao: 

I'd take the whole board down to the pub but I think I'd have to sell my house to buy the first round. 

Hold on a minute - it's Chase's shout. Mine's a pint of anything. :mrgreen: 



*unless you are standing on the North or South pole - an uncomfortable position at the best of times. Not to mention the frequent penguin attacks. And it's difficult to fight them off because you overbalance and fall off the pole allowing them to pin you down and ransack your pockets. Being looted by a horde of penguins is no joke, believe me. How did I get onto this topic?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 9, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I can beat being free...infact im so cheap...I PAY YOU!



Dude, thats illegal in most places, except the Netherlands, Canada and some parts of Nevada.


----------



## Luminosity (Mar 9, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Lumi: Love your work! Show me Melbourne sometime and i'll bore you with Newcastle! LOL :rofl:



Haha cheers matey :thumbsup: .... never been to Newcastle lol.

Ya better get to Melbs quick coz I'm leavin it in 3 weeks !


----------



## Artemis (Mar 10, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Dude, thats illegal in most places, except the Netherlands, Canada and some parts of Nevada.



I think its becoming semi legal in UK to


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 10, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> :mrgreen: Thanks :mrgreen:



 

Arti will pay me... hmmm interesting... interesting


----------



## Artemis (Mar 10, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Arti will pay me... hmmm interesting... interesting



:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 10, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Arti will pay me... hmmm interesting... interesting



I doubt you would find a lack of suitors among the TPF men, with quite a few of them willing to pay.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 10, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> I doubt you would find a lack of suitors among the TPF men, with quite a few of them willing to pay.



HEY!!! I was there first!


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 10, 2005)

Late reply:

I'd go on a date with Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz.
There, had those already

Hertz Van Rental -> yeah he seems funny

ScottWRG -> He's funnier and looks nicer

Artemis -> brush up on footie talks

Trombone -> I should go eat falafel with him

LaPhoto -> brush up on my german, unless she understands Schweizer Deutsch

And I'll have Kylie Minogue then too, along with Niki and Julz.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 10, 2005)

Bimmie said:
			
		

> Late reply:
> 
> I'd go on a date with Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz, Niki, Julz.
> There, had those already
> ...



Two things to say to this.

I TOTALLY AGREE WITH THE DATES!

and...eh...hate to disapoint yah mate...but I know NOTHING about football...I support chelsea...but football bores me tbh...sowwy


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 10, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Two things to say to this.
> 
> I TOTALLY AGREE WITH THE DATES!
> 
> and...eh...hate to disapoint yah mate...but I know NOTHING about football...I support chelsea...but football bores me tbh...sowwy



Let's scratch Arty from that list then


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 10, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> HEY!!! I was there first!



Heh, down boy!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 11, 2005)

*sigh* as no one else is going to say it...

I prefer to eat my dates.




(just watch out for those big seeds in the middle)


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 11, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> *sigh* as no one else is going to say it...
> 
> I prefer to eat my dates.
> 
> ...



I don't go well with lettuce


----------



## Scurra (Mar 11, 2005)

I think I'd have to agree with Ferny here, and say Carlita.. mostly because I don't know anything about her.. and cos she's a bit of a babe...

In terms of going and grabbing a pint i'd have to say,

Ferny (great laugh)
Arty (great guy)
Mentos (funny and cute)
Anua (interesting and talented)
Scott WRG (legend)
MD (reminds me a little of me :s )

So thats about it for me...


----------

